#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  Gate material of ece

## ASHOK SIVA KUMAR

:(rofl):  Is there any-body have GATE Materials (regarding to ECE) of different coaching institutes in digital format can please post them on this site to DOWNLOAD them.





  Similar Threads: i need a gate material how to Prepare for gate & GATE exam preparation Study Material gate material gate material gate material

----------


## rajasekharareddy

please send gate ece material

----------


## Meenakshi.chauhan

Dearsir
          i m stundent of ece final year plz send me the detail notes of electronic stream on my mail id -mchauhan67[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## prvnz

nice................

----------


## mohdzaid015

please send gate material.....e-mail id:mohdzaid015[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## underdog84

I have GATE and IES material of IES Made easy classes of year 2012,contact me if any body needs xerox of it at cheap price,(only in mumbai) at etbindia[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## manassahoo

hi ...plz qukly send gate material of ace..email id manassahoo14[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## pratik015

i also need the materials!!! plz mail me at satapathy.pratik.015 @ gmail com

----------


## underdog84

You dont have to pay me ,its free,i mean u have to xerox it,i will give  the original u xerox it and give back the original to me, i have  GATE+IES MADE EASY postal study material,whoever asks i give them the  material to xerox,the only thing u have to do is study well for   GATE/IES or whatever exam u r studying and crack it,Doing some social  service to students who are aspiring seriously for  GATE/IES exam or  other PSU.

The only requirement is you shuld come to Mumbai (Goregaon) to take it,u can  xerox it in any xerox shop in goregaon, As i stay in goregaon,it will be  easier for me to take back the original from xerox shop and u can take  ur xerox.

If u have any queries on GATE exam /IES exam or any doubt in any  subject  in EC branch,u r free to ask me,have done a lot of R & D on  GATE/IES exam and other PSU.
Mail me to etbindia[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

Thanks and Regards,
Underdog

IN LIFE EITHER ONE OF THESE TWO THINGS WILL HAPPEN,

*"EITHER YOU WILL GIVE UP YOUR WILL BEFORE DESTINY
OR
DESTINY WILL GIVE UP BEFORE YOUR WILL*"
*
NEVER GIVE UP
NEVER SURRENDER TO DESTINY*

TRACK RECORD: 

GATE 2006: DISQUALIFIED 
GATE 2007: 96.15 %
GATE 2008: 97.04%
GATE:2009: DISQUALIFIED 
GATE 2010: 98.21%
GATE 2012: 98.55%
GATE 2013: ........  [MYSTERY]

----------


## vasu06

can anybody please help me with notes of various subjects for ece gate 2013.....??

----------


## ps17trust

waell i stay in mumbai need notes , how can we meet and what is price

----------


## ps17trust

well i stay in mumbai need thenotes for gate 14

----------


## vishu.v

hey i wanted notes...u hav of whch classes?

----------


## akanshaa

The best option is -you buy the postal study material from any reputed coaching center and practice the test papers more and more.

----------


## anm111

hello underdog84!
I am persuing B.E. in EC from bhopal.
I really want to crack gate n persue m.tech from NIT or IIT(if luck is on my side). i reside in Bhopal. I dont have family support. I need any coaching material just to ensure that, what topics to study from books. Coming mumbai is next to impossible for me. Can u plz tell me, for each subject, what content from which book should i refer. i will be pleased.

----------


## yuvarj4c0

please send me the gate ece hand written material from ace academy hyderabad

----------


## kiran.tummala

m interested for ies ece material.
please send me mail [MENTION=66708]kiranmai[/MENTION]ew[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Abhishek Mani

we want to gate ece handwritten notes by made easy , plz send me at amani8761[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------

